# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Japan Tour, Your name is ..........

## victor

Yang pingin punya nama jepang sebelum tour KOI's ke Jepang, hapalkan nama anda dari sekarang
*A* - ka           *B* - tu          *C* - mi          *D* - te          *E* - ku          *F* - lu
*G* - ji            *H* - ri           *I* - ki           *J* - zu           *K* -me          *L* - ta
*M* - rin          *N* - to         *O* -mo          *P* - no          *Q* - ke           *R* - shi
*S* - ari          *T* -chi          *U* - do          *V* - ru          *W* -mei         *X* - na
*Y* - fu           *Z* - zi

----------


## victor

victor = RUKIMI CHIMOSHI
pantas ga ya?   ::   ::   :: 


*NEXT ..............*

----------


## ekawiyandi

ekawiyandi=hidetoshi nakata.  ::   ::   :P

----------


## seloaji

halah~`

----------


## victor

> halah~`


wah, om seloaji malu   ::

----------


## situs_dsp

Situs DSP = Shaku Kurata  ::

----------


## victor

> ekawiyandi=hidetoshi nakata.    :P


kumeka meiki fukatoteki   ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by seloaji
> 
> halah~`
> 
> 
> wah, om seloaji malu


halah = rikatakari
seloaji = arikuta mokazuki
milih mana om?

----------


## victor

> Situs DSP = Shaku Kurata


nti tenan lho om?
situs dsp = arikichido arite arino
keren om   ::

----------


## situs_dsp

> Originally Posted by situs_dsp
> 
> Situs DSP = Shaku Kurata 
> 
> 
> nti tenan lho om?
> situs dsp = arikichido arite arino
> keren om


Weleh, belibet bacanya, terlalu sering eja namanya lupa sama huruf L hahaha  ::  RUAR BIASA!

----------


## wahyu

meikarifudo.............
betul gak sih,,,,,,  ::   ::

----------


## henritjuatja

henri tjuatja=miyabi kusuka  ::   :: 
abisa kalo ngikutin yang atas susah banget ngapalinnya (rikutoshiki chizudokachizuka)

----------


## DIGDO

digdo=maria osawa

----------


## victor

> henri tjuatja=miyabi kusuka  
> abisa kalo ngikutin yang atas susah banget ngapalinnya (rikutoshiki chizudokachizuka)





> digdo=maria osawa


diem2 sama2 penggemar miyabi maria ozawa yach....
( gw jga )
ada brapa koleksi
sssssssttttttttttttt................ rhs
yg lain di mohon tetap tidak tahu

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by henritjuatja
> 
> henri tjuatja=miyabi kusuka  
> abisa kalo ngikutin yang atas susah banget ngapalinnya (rikutoshiki chizudokachizuka)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



itu apaan sih?
maria ozawa itu oyagoinya ogawa yah?
 ::  




> Yang pingin punya nama jepang sebelum tour KOI's ke Jepang, hapalkan nama anda dari sekarang
> *A* - ka *B* - tu *C* - mi *D* - te *E* - ku *F* - lu
> *G* - ji *H* - ri *I* - ki *J* - zu *K* -me *L* - ta
> *M* - rin *N* - to *O* -mo *P* - no *Q* - ke *R* - shi
> *S* - ari *T* -chi *U* - do *V* - ru *W* -mei *X* - na
> *Y* - fu *Z* - zi


Dodo = temo temo ..... termos apa finding temo yah?

----------


## seven7colour

Seven7colour = na na na  :P  (XXX)

----------


## cantonguy

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by henritjuatja
> 
> ...


Glurp... Glurpp...  mode on : nelan ludah .
Jadi pengen ke farm Ogawa .   ::

----------


## mrbunta

loh loh loh. om cantonguy juga doyan ya  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> digdo=maria osawa


  ::   ini paling mantabb dan benerr dari semuanya   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

helmy = rikutarinfu 
elek tenan   ::

----------


## bmartinusinaga

boyke : tumofumeku
Wah rada aneh...

----------


## Glenardo

Jitakuto = Glen

Weleh, nama japan nih.. Nama Korea g padala Lee Gu Len...HAhaha

----------


## bmartinusinaga

Dodo = temo temo 
Nah ini sounds beautifull... Ya gak om temo-temo, eh..om dodo..haha..

----------


## bobo

> Dodo = temo temo 
> Nah ini sounds beautifull... Ya gak om temo-temo, eh..om dodo..haha..


Kalau saya BOBO = TUMO TUMO alias kutu rambut  ::   ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Originally Posted by bmartinusinaga
> 
> Dodo = temo temo 
> Nah ini sounds beautifull... Ya gak om temo-temo, eh..om dodo..haha..
> 
> 
> Kalau saya BOBO = TUMO TUMO alias kutu rambut


  ::   ::   ::  dan gatel ya om.........

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by bmartinusinaga
> 
> Dodo = temo temo 
> Nah ini sounds beautifull... Ya gak om temo-temo, eh..om dodo..haha..
> 
> 
> Kalau saya BOBO = TUMO TUMO alias kutu rambut


ini nama jepang paling beken dan keren di indonesia

trus bahasa jepangnya TUMO apa ya?
kali BOBO ya???
 ::   ::   :: 
(sorry om bobo, becanda)

----------


## victor

> Seven7colour = na na na  :P  (XXX)


angka 7 ga ada deh om, soalnya biasanya angka di tengah buat plat nomor mobil.
hehe...  ::

----------


## ad666

> Yang pingin punya nama jepang sebelum tour KOI's ke Jepang, hapalkan nama anda dari sekarang
> *A* - ka           *B* - tu          *C* - mi          *D* - te          *E* - ku          *F* - lu
> *G* - ji            *H* - ri           *I* - ki           *J* - zu           *K* -me          *L* - ta
> *M* - rin          *N* - to         *O* -mo          *P* - no          *Q* - ke           *R* - shi
> *S* - ari          *T* -chi          *U* - do          *V* - ru          *W* -mei         *X* - na
> *Y* - fu           *Z* - zi


Adhe = Kamirite . .  perasaan gak irit juga . . .  . .
payah neh . . kalo diucapin secara cepat berulangulang kedengerannya jadi . . .kamp**t  ::

----------


## mario85

kok aku jadi nama cewe ya 
mario - rinka shikimo  ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

> kok aku jadi nama cewe ya 
> mario - rinka shikimo


beruntung om, untung bukan *shikomo*

----------


## h3ln1k

::   cukup menghibur juga neh thread om dodo nama jepang nya jadi temon aja   ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

berarti nanti harus ada acara syukuran ya om?kan tambah nama tambah bobot juga..alias tambah berat badan  ::  ,acara makan-makan bisa ditanggung yang punya ide..alias bro viktor  ::  ,setuju??????????????  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> berarti nanti harus ada acara syukuran ya om?kan tambah nama tambah bobot juga..alias tambah berat badan  ,acara makan-makan bisa ditanggung yang punya ide..alias bro viktor  ,setuju??????????????


SETUJUUUUU pekalongan-semarang deket euy   ::   ::

----------


## GAPS

> *A* - ka           *B* - tu          *C* - mi          *D* - te          *E* - ku          *F* - lu
> *G* - ji            *H* - ri           *I* - ki           *J* - zu           *K* -me          *L* - ta
> *M* - rin          *N* - to         *O* -mo          *P* - no          *Q* - ke           *R* - shi
> *S* - ari          *T* -chi          *U* - do          *V* - ru          *W* -mei         *X* - na
> *Y* - fu           *Z* - zi



Alex = katakuna,terlalu simpel
GAPS = jikanoari kayanya rada mending neh

----------


## koinia

> Yang pingin punya nama jepang sebelum tour KOI's ke Jepang, hapalkan nama anda dari sekarang
> *A* - ka           *B* - tu          *C* - mi          *D* - te          *E* - ku          *F* - lu
> *G* - ji            *H* - ri           *I* - ki           *J* - zu           *K* -me          *L* - ta
> *M* - rin          *N* - to         *O* -mo          *P* - no          *Q* - ke           *R* - shi
> *S* - ari          *T* -chi          *U* - do          *V* - ru          *W* -mei         *X* - na
> *Y* - fu           *Z* - zi


Watashiwa Shikuzika des

----------


## victor

> berarti nanti harus ada acara syukuran ya om?kan tambah nama tambah bobot juga..alias tambah berat badan  ,acara makan-makan bisa ditanggung yang punya ide..alias bro viktor  ,setuju??????????????


makan2 *SIAP* 
masakan jepang saja yach...
makan di Jepang, Hiroshma.
kumpul deket farm sakai
jam 11 tepat
di depan farm Sakai khan ada warung, seberang pos polisi, di sebelah poskamling dan pelatihan SUMO. 
Warung tersebut menyediakan :
Teriyaki
Shabu shabu
'_Sabu sabu_' ( lain dgn yg di atas )
Ebi katsu
Sukiyaki
Yakiniku
sego pecel
sego kucing
Sake
Bir
Lapen
air es
es teh
es cendol
es degan
es jeruk
wedang ronde
wedang jahe
lalap cuma ada pete dan jengkol
yang mau bungkus bawa rantang sendiri
soalnya di sana ga ada godong gedang (daun pisang)
untuk yang mau shiatsu, short time aja, soalnya waktu serba terbatas untuk ke farm lain.
di mohon kedatangan tepat waktu karena waktu kita ga banyak dan menghormati orang jepang yang disiplin, yg biasa molor sampe siang, mohon dengan hormat dijaga. yg biasa minum alc trus ngomel2/ngamuk2/teriak2/marah2 mohon tidak minum sake, karena mengandung alkohol.
demikian info nya, harap di taati, kalo ndak taat, *di tinggal di jepang*.

untuk yang ketemu *janda kaya* harap segera mengurus pencabutan KTP dr bhs Indonesia jadi bhs Jepang, ganti nama sdh tidak usah khawatir sdh saya sediain kamus..

----------


## SUNU

WahahahahahahauW

----------


## h3ln1k

komplet benerr om victor   ::

----------


## victor

> komplet benerr om victor


soalnya saya tidak bisa mendampingi selalu, jadi keterangan lengkap.

buat semuannya: harap di print dan copy yg banyak, saya tidak mau ada pertanyaan yang sama !!!!  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

galak banget  :P

----------


## ekawiyandi

> galak banget  :P


dan culun......ngacirrrrrrrrrrrrr  ::

----------


## victor

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

Irvan : kishirukato    ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> Yang pingin punya nama jepang sebelum tour KOI's ke Jepang, hapalkan nama anda dari sekarang
> *A* - ka           *B* - tu          *C* - mi          *D* - te          *E* - ku          *F* - lu
> *G* - ji            *H* - ri           *I* - ki           *J* - zu           *K* -me          *L* - ta
> *M* - rin          *N* - to         *O* -mo          *P* - no          *Q* - ke           *R* - shi
> *S* - ari          *T* -chi          *U* - do          *V* - ru          *W* -mei         *X* - na
> *Y* - fu           *Z* - zi


ini beneran apa fun"an aja om? soalny setau saia L=eru, bukan ta.. 
indra = kitoteshika   ::

----------


## monscine

Dalam majalah nichirin bulan Juli kemarin, ada show tour untuk 45th ZNA All Japan Koi Show tahun ini tgl 13-15 November 2009  yang diselenggarakan oleh ZNA Jepang langsung dan ada pond visit juga ke kolam ketua ZNA Jepang, Nabuo Takigawa dan beberapa agenda acara, termasuk ke AJKS 2009. Tour ini *FREE OF CHARGE* dan persyaratannya hanyalah *menjadi anggota ZNA dan berlangganan Nichirin*. Untuk lebih jelasnya nanti saya akan coba cari majalahnya, atau mungkin ada teman2 yang bisa bantu posting disini kliping majalahnya.

Untuk yang belum jadi anggota ZNA....buruannnnnn daftarrrr....*TOUR GRATIS* gitu lohhhhh....tapi tiket ke sana ya bayar masing2...gratis juga sih, buat yang kuat berenang   ::   ::   ::

----------


## RAIS

> Originally Posted by henritjuatja
> 
> henri tjuatja=miyabi kusuka  
> abisa kalo ngikutin yang atas susah banget ngapalinnya (rikutoshiki chizudokachizuka)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gw punya 30 an koleksi dvd ozawa. Mau? Ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## monscine

> Gw punya 30 an koleksi dvd ozawa. Mau? Ha ha ha ha ha


yakkk...lelang satu persatu...besok masukin apresiasi dulu yakkk   ::

----------


## eka

> Originally Posted by RAIS
> 
> Gw punya 30 an koleksi dvd ozawa. Mau? Ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> 
> yakkk...lelang satu persatu...besok masukin apresiasi dulu yakkk


pertamaxxxxxxx......  ::

----------


## GenThong

> Yang pingin punya nama jepang sebelum tour KOI's ke Jepang, hapalkan nama anda dari sekarang
> *A* - ka           *B* - tu          *C* - mi          *D* - te          *E* - ku          *F* - lu
> *G* - ji            *H* - ri           *I* - ki           *J* - zu           *K* -me          *L* - ta
> *M* - rin          *N* - to         *O* -mo          *P* - no          *Q* - ke           *R* - shi
> *S* - ari          *T* -chi          *U* - do          *V* - ru          *W* -mei         *X* - na
> *Y* - fu           *Z* - zi


GenThong...  ::  
jikutochirimotoji...  ::  
pakhajikekuthocarimotonyayanghilangsiji...  ::   ::

----------

